# My World Ended



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.

IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.

Cause? Blown head gasket. Repair costs far more than the car is worth. With 300K, the car was just getting broken in.

So ... I'm dead in the water for now. No more Uber until I replace the car. Dang. Looks like a long day tomorrow - and a miserable weekend.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. 

Sounds like you’ll be ubering in a shiny new car soon


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss. What car do you have in mind? Are you considering new or used if you care to indulge us?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking at new. "Used" choices too limited, and don't appear to save much.
Exception: There might be a 2016 Scion iM available.

What models? Anything that is both cheap and recommended by Consumer Reports. This pretty much limits me to:
- Toyota Yaris iA
- Honda Fit
- Chevy Sonic
- Nissan Versa Note


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

People don't realize many of these cars are not built to be driven 12 hours a day 7 days a week


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Looking at new. "Used" choices too limited, and don't appear to save much.
> Exception: There might be a 2016 Scion I'm available.
> 
> What models? Anything that is both cheap and recommended by Consumer Reports. This pretty much limits me to:
> ...


I have a hard time believing Chevy Sonic is a quality car because some American made cars have a not so pleasant history. But one of my friend's has one with over 300k miles. So I guess it can't be all bad.

When I lived in Hawai'i, I drove a 2008 Honda Fit for Uber and it did awesome!

Good luck with your journey and may you get back on the road soon!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Looking at new. "Used" choices too limited, and don't appear to save much.
> Exception: There might be a 2016 Scion iM available.
> 
> What models? Anything that is both cheap and recommended by Consumer Reports. This pretty much limits me to:
> ...


Nissan is replacing the Juke with a Nissan Kicks, it looks affordable and may be an option. I use a Nissan Rogue and get compliments all the time.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow that sucks.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That's why my priority is first on reliability. Next concern is fuel efficiency. Finally, customer utility.

I can't possibly collect this information myself. Hence my reliance on Consumer Reports.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmmm...


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> That's why my priority is first on reliability. Next concern is fuel efficiency. Finally, customer utility.
> 
> I can't possibly collect this information myself. Hence my reliance on Consumer Reports.


Don't buy an extended warranty. They won't pay out if you use the car for Uber. And they'll find out.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

What year is your car and how much would it be to replace the head gasket? I am always in the minority when I opt for repairs on my existing car rather than replacing the car.

If the tires are new, the brakes are good, the interior is clean, the body is solid, and the mechanic doesn't see anything else to be worried about - maybe consider the repair?

For me - I know my car. Sure it has plenty of miles on it. I know what's wrong with it. It isn't a gamble like a pre-owned car or even some new cars. But for $1,500, what are you really getting? $1,500 towards a new (or used car) depending on the loan is like $10-15 savings on the loan. If you own the car outright and its in good condition otherwise, why opt for a loan at $250-400 a month?

Before my Jetta was struck by a careless driver my friends laughed at me. 365,000 miles and still running strong (diesel). I replaced the clutch and timing belt at 300,000 miles. $2,500 cash sure beats any loan with interest for something that I knew was maintained and hadn't let me sit to date.

But if the car itself is worn down, older, and otherwise has flaws - then obviously consider replacing.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


I assume your company doesn't pay for repairs.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Are you guys freaking serious????

How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?

My minivan has about 135k (bought it with 92K) miles on it and am already planning on my next vehicle.

Also, let this be a lesson for Uber Noobs out there, squirrel away some of your pittance for a repair fund/new car fund.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Cause? Blown head gasket. Repair costs far more than the car is worth. With 300K, the car was just getting broken in.


So you were having a great day driving for Lyft before IT happened. That implies you did a lot of rides, so IT must have happened later in the day. Then you waited around for a tow truck to get the car to the dealership. Your car arrives at the shop just before closing and since you are a VIP they took it to the back and had it found the problem on the spot!

Your story is BS, if IT happened yesterday you wouldn't know what the damage was by 5AM today. I'm just not sure what you are looking for with this one......


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

There are multiple ways to quickly tell that a motor is basically trashed with most likely a blown head gasket, coolant in the oil, blowby or gurgling in the radiator are two easy and quick ways to know your screwed. The tow truck driver probably had a pretty good idea the car was finished.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?


It's not anything anyone is doing, they're lasting longer now, that's all. Lots of cars built in the last decade go 200,000+


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?


Easy, it's called maintenance. My very first vehicle in this business was a brand new '01 Suburban that retired in '07 with 378k miles. Major repairs were 2 trannys and a front end.

My 2nd vehicle was a very slightly used '05 Suburban that retired in '09 with 275k miles. I'm currently on my 5th GM SUV it's a '15 Escalade that has just over 200k miles and running strong. Maintenance Maintenance Maintenance


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> There are multiple ways to quickly tell that a motor is basically trashed with most likely a blown head gasket, coolant in the oil, blowby or gurgling in the radiator are two easy and quick ways to know your screwed. The tow truck driver probably had a pretty good idea the car was finished.


Sure there are ways to get an idea of what's going on quickly. But that's not how it works at a dealership, you dont talk to a mechanic you talk to a service advisor. They will tell you its $150 to troubleshoot but if you do the repairs with them they will apply the $150 to the repair. Also the OP also made it sound like the only indicator was a light, and she drove it to the dealership. If this is true the dealership had to be a block away or the car wouldn't have made it.



HotUberMess said:


> It's not anything anyone is doing, they're lasting longer now, that's all. Lots of cars built in the last decade go 200,000+


Cars are getting better? I'm not sure about that, they are built to break just out of warranty and attempting to make it more and more difficult to DIY your repairs. My 1995 F250 has a 7.3L Power Stoke with over 270K miles of heavy towing and still runs like new. Due to government overreach and bogus EPA standards they cannot build a car to its potential.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Sure there are ways to get an idea of what's going on quickly. But that's not how it works at a dealership, you dont talk to a mechanic you talk to a service advisor. They will tell you its $150 to troubleshoot but if you do the repairs with them they will apply the $150 to the repair. Also the OP also made it sound like the only indicator was a light, and she drove it to the dealership. If this is true the dealership had to be a block away or the car wouldn't have made it.
> 
> Cars are getting better? I'm not sure about that, they are built to break just out of warranty and attempting to make it more and more difficult to DIY your repairs. My 1995 F250 has a 7.3L Power Stoke with over 270K miles of heavy towing and still runs like new. Due to government overreach and bogus EPA standards they cannot build a car to its potential.


Well I've never done hard research on this but I've noticed articles mentioning it. I'm sure there are numbers to be found

By the way my Mazda 6 is approaching 150,000 miles with no major repairs


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?
> 
> .


Crazy right?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Crazy right?
> 
> View attachment 259506


How did you take that photo


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?


Lolwut&#8230;?
I've never had a car that lasted LESS than 250k. Most of my cars average 350k before I get tired of putting money into them. Then I fix them up one last time, make it a practically new car, and then either sell it or donate it to the purple heart foundation. They're thrilled to get the cars. And I keep in touch with them and often take the cars BACK to do free repairs on them (because vets).
I regularly have up to 5 or 6 cars under ownership at a time (I have a problem. I'm a car hoarder.) But only ONE Uber mobile at a time (because one is too many to my brain at times)
Most of the cars I own at any time, where built PRIOR to 1990. They hold up like tanks. Had an old Ranger that I kept for 450k. Never needed a major repair (replaced the starter once, and the alt once, battery twice, had the truck for 10 years. It was an 87. Was one of my first at 16. Cost me $500 bucks. Almost 300k of those miles were mine.

Youngest car I ever owned was my Pathfinder (2014). I hate the bloody thing. CVT trans sucks. Key keeps losing connection to the security system (I've reset the damn thing three times in the past two years that I've owned the bloody thing). Never had a single one of these problems with any American car I've ever owned (did an autocross Cobalt for six years for example, beat the heck out of it, and while the job was tough on the suspension, no major repairs outside of that, did a Focus for four years, donated it after I racked up 145k on it. Still on the road four years after that).

Head gasket on a clean car is way cheaper most times than replacing the car itself. Especially on a car that's already paid off.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> By the way my Mazda 6 is approaching 150,000 miles with no major repairs


I hear you, my 2010 Mazda has 125k miles and also has no problems. I'm just saying 300k on a car is not a new concept. Some manufacturers have gotten better other have gotten worse.



merryon2nd said:


> Had an old Ranger that I kept for 450k. N


Did it have the 4.0? That motor was solid! So was the 4.3 they put in the S10s I had one of those still going strong before it was totaled.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?
> 
> ...


Many cars can get to 300k miles with proper maintenance. I learned that the hard way with my brand new 1976 Toyota Corolla. I ran that damn thing into the ground, and didn't stop driving it until the only way to come to a complete stop was "Flintstones style" and praying that the emergency brake still worked. When I traded it in on a new car, the salespeople didn't know what to do with it, because they were all afraid to get in.

As far as a repair fund, that certainly works, but a credit card works well too.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I junked a trunk with a cracked engine and the yard came to get it with a tow truck, and then said because of our covered parking he couldn’t get the truck on his bed.

And I was like “Why don’t you just drive it up there?”

And he was like this thing DRIVES???

Yeah it drives, lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


Dang, Karen. So sorry to hear!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Did it have the 4.0? That motor was solid! So was the 4.3 they put in the S10s I had one of those still going strong before it was totaled.


It did. Dear god I took that little truck EVERYWHERE. lmao. Offroading, woodsing. Never hydro-locked once even with water to the bonnet.
My boss always went for the S10s. Great all around little trucks. He liked to retro-fit them for race trucks, and use them as trail trucks and light weight haulers when we picked up junkyard motors.

Think I'll go back to American, get me a nice Chevy, and use the Pathfinder as an emergency car. Jesus, what a crap storm this POS is. lmao


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I bought my 2013 Civic Hybrid in April 2017 at 42500 miles. 

Currently it has 123000, so I have put close to 80K on it in 17 months. 

Only negative will be the hybrid battery going. However, it was replaced at 62K. Figuring they last 150K, I'll have to "worry" at about 200,000 miles. That will be about a year and a half at my current driving pace.

New battery now costs $2700.

I have few expenses with the car. So I'll have a decision around March 2020.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Looking at new. "Used" choices too limited, and don't appear to save much.
> Exception: There might be a 2016 Scion iM available.
> 
> What models? Anything that is both cheap and recommended by Consumer Reports. This pretty much limits me to:
> ...


Nissan Versa is cheapest.
Also one of roomiest.
Plain simple base car.

Check HERTZ rental sales.
They finance with$3,000.00 down.

You might pick up a 2018 Versa with notes under $200.00 a month.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


Just replace the head gasket. 
YouTube is your friend.

Step by step DIY repairs for just about anything.

What is the worst you could do... Ruin the engine?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd suggest a Prius even if not an Uber Lyft driver. The only down side is the are so dang ugly. Other than that, they last 4 or 500K miles, high consumer satisfaction. And folks trade em in thinking they are like normal cars and not as long lived as they are.

Uber made me get a new one as my 2008 aged out. My 2010 gets less MPG (only 45, shessh) But, and I learned this after, don't get a 2010/11.

But doing this and my other gigs, I drive at least 200 miles a day. They actually do better when used a lot. Cab companies get 500k out of them for that reason.

JMHO. But love the ugly buggers and don't ever plan on another kind of car. Aside from a Lexus Hybrid with same drive train.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Just replace the head gasket.
> YouTube is your friend.
> 
> Step by step DIY repairs for just about anything.
> ...


Awesome and yes!!! Why not give it a shot!?

Can't break it any more than dead.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I'd suggest a Prius even if not an Uber Lyft driver. *The only down side is the are so dang ugly.* Other than that, they last 4 or 500K miles, high consumer satisfaction. And folks trade em in thinking they are like normal cars and not as long lived as they are.
> 
> Uber made me get a new one as my 2008 aged out. My 2010 gets less MPG (only 45, shessh) But, and I learned this after, don't get a 2010/11.
> 
> ...


The new ones don't look nearly as bad as the older ones. The 2018 is actually.....meh looking.

Good call on the cab comparison. They use that model for a reason right?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Sure there are ways to get an idea of what's going on quickly. But that's not how it works at a dealership, you dont talk to a mechanic you talk to a service advisor. They will tell you its $150 to troubleshoot but if you do the repairs with them they will apply the $150 to the repair. Also the OP also made it sound like the only indicator was a light, and she drove it to the dealership. If this is true the dealership had to be a block away or the car wouldn't have made it.
> 
> Cars are getting better? I'm not sure about that, they are built to break just out of warranty and attempting to make it more and more difficult to DIY your repairs. My 1995 F250 has a 7.3L Power Stoke with over 270K miles of heavy towing and still runs like new. Due to government overreach and bogus EPA standards they cannot build a car to its potential.


Whoops, you let your conspiracy theory hat peak through...

EPA fuel efficiency standards don't mean you have to make crap that breaks.

Those are decisions made by the auto engineers when looking at costs of production.

Like why the HHR interior handles are designed so poorly they have a greater chance to fail... It isn't to force you to buy a new car... It is just cheaper to go lower quality.

Find the right car with the right engineering and, for the most part they are worry free as long as you do the basics.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Just replace the head gasket.
> YouTube is your friend.
> Step by step DIY repairs for just about anything.
> What is the worst you could do... Ruin the engine?





Danny3xd said:


> Awesome and yes!!! Why not give it a shot!?
> Can't break it any more than dead.


Agreed. Most things car aren't as hard as people let on. And you can get most of the tools you'd need on loan at the local auto part stores.
Wouldn't hurt to give it a shot. And, if you manage it, its STILL overall cheaper than a new/used car note.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> The new ones don't look nearly as bad as the older ones. The 2018 is actually.....meh looking.
> 
> Good call on the cab comparison. They use that model for a reason right?


LoL S5! When "meh" is an upturn.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess the full moral of the story is this: ANY car, that doesn't come off the factory line with massive issues *eyeballs pathfinder in the parking lot below* can last forever with the right care and upkeep. And any repair will be cheaper than a car note.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Also, consider the following.
The repair is not more than your car is worth.

Worth is not based on what someone else will give you for it. 

Worth is based on what it will cost to replace it minus the cost of the repair. 

If you replace the engine and get another 200000 miles out of the car... How much was the car worth. 

If your replacements are 10-12 thousand and the repair is 2k then your existing vehicle is Worth 8-10 thousand To You.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Telling us the model and year would go a long way to deciding whether it's worth repair.

And why are you looking at late model "micro cars"?

I think you'd be better off with a $5K-$7K older model that is a little larger. Maybe a Prius.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> How did you take that photo


You don't have 2 phones?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just a side note, I would also get a second opinion. And if really that bad, a possible alternative is a rebuilt engine.

Just a thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Whoops, you let your conspiracy theory hat peak through...
> 
> EPA fuel efficiency standards don't mean you have to make crap that breaks.
> 
> ...


300,000 miles is a pretty good run for a gas engine !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Or maybe, instead of looking at ONLY the most cost efficient, look into similar models that would cost only a bit more to operate, that you've test driven as comfortable for YOU to drive 8+ hours a day. Spend the same money, something a bit older, a bit more roomy, with a self comfort factor. If you REALLY want to go that route.
Saving money doesn't really matter in the long run if discomfort prevents you from putting in the leg work.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, just a side note. The 2008 Prius Uber made me ditch, had well over 300,000 miles. It did have a bad wheel bearing but aside from that, was running great!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Whoops, you let your conspiracy theory hat peak through...
> 
> EPA fuel efficiency standards don't mean you have to make crap that breaks.


Conspiracy theory? I dont think so. Without the government overreach we wouldn't have catalytic converters or O2 sensors, and they break. They are also quite costly, in CA if they break you cant pass your biannual smog inspection. The repair cost can be greater than the value of the vehicle. This is just one example, there are a lot of expensive parts that do not improve performance and are only there because of regulations.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't have 2 phones?


I have 1 frankenphone and 1 phone I borrowed while working on frankenphone. Frankenphone is somewhat shy of an entire phone since I damaged the front facing camera and ear speaker connector.

You could say I have _less than one_ phone.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh, just a side note. The 2008 Prius Uber made me ditch, had well over 300,000 miles. It did have a bad wheel bearing but aside from that, was running great!


Wheel bearings are Super Easy... Just getting your hand on the right sized Socket... 
I now own a socket I hope I never have to use again (but I will)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> How did you take that photo


You only have one phone?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I guess the full moral of the story is this: ANY car, that doesn't come off the factory line with massive issues *eyeballs pathfinder in the parking lot below* can last forever with the right care and upkeep. And any repair will be cheaper than a car note.


If your care payment would have been $250 a month (mine was $240 before I paid it off), that's a LOT of repairs every month. I'm not talking about maintenance. I'm talking head gasket, hybrid battery, major stuff (I would include shocks and springs depending in if you rideshare exclusively full time like myself). OK so example, let us say I have to replace the battery in my hybrid. My warranty expires at 150K, so I've got about 27K left (6 months). If it blows at 150,001 (and it was installed at 62K) it will cost me $2700. So that right there would come out to the equivalent of my old car payment over a year.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Conspiracy theory? I dont think so. Without the government overreach we wouldn't have catalytic converters or O2 sensors, and they break. They are also quite costly, in CA if they break you cant pass your biannual smog inspection. The repair cost can be greater than the value of the vehicle. This is just one example, there are a lot of expensive parts that do not improve performance and are only there because of regulations.


No, and yet again, letting the cray cray slip out doesn't help make you look less like you need a tinfoil hat...

Catalytic converters don't cost "more than the value of the car" and most certainly neither do O2 sensors (that most often just need the little wires cleaned).
See my post on this thread about what your car is actually worth (to the owner)


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I'd suggest a Prius even if not an Uber Lyft driver. The only down side is the are so dang ugly.


You call this ugly!?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, and yet again, letting the cray cray slip out doesn't help make you look less like you need a tinfoil hat...
> 
> Catalytic converters don't cost "more than the value of the car" and most certainly neither do O2 sensors (that most often just need the little wires cleaned).
> See my post on this thread about what your car is actually worth (to the owner)


Yes, a catalytic converter can cost more than the value of the vehicle. You are not the final say on the value of a vehicle. The value is the amount you can sell it for. Your crazy way of determining value is nonsensical. If your vehicle is totaled and fair market value is $2500 but its "worth" $10k to you, how much do you think the insurance company is going to pay you?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> If your care payment would have been $250 a month (mine was $240 before I paid it off), that's a LOT of repairs every month. I'm not talking about maintenance. I'm talking head gasket, hybrid battery, major stuff (I would include shocks and springs depending in if you rideshare exclusively full time like myself). OK so example, let us say I have to replace the battery in my hybrid. My warranty expires at 150K, so I've got about 27K left (6 months). If it blows at 150,001 (and it was installed at 62K) it will cost me $2700. So that right there would come out to the equivalent of my old car payment over a year.


Agreed. However, some things I would consider necessary maintenance. My cars get the crap beat out of them without RS. So I consider shocks, most brake related part failure, and suspension a part of my preventative maintenance regiment, and I budget for this accordingly. I know my driving style is rough on a car, and I plan for higher costs on average.
Drive style (not just RS) has a HUGE say on your operation costs. My off roaders cost me more to operate than my PF, despite being used far less. But my PF costs me far more to operate than my old Impala, or my old tC (despite needing a new suspension and absorbers every six months from AC eventing). BUT, the operation costs of my 17 Suburban (mom's car that she doesn't use) that I use as a private driver, is far less than my tC (the only other foreign car I've ever owned not for resale) or Impala, despite racking on the miles, and getting less MPG by far.
The PF is now past warranty, and the trans is slipping again. Its too much of a money dump to consider dumping a SECOND trans in in the second year I've even owned the bloody thing. So I'll be looking for a car of the same class with a lower maintenance cost. Had it been one of my other cars that needed the trans, I could have seen it worth it for the money dump.
However, a lot of the things that afflict most drivers are preventable for an extended period of time just by following the maintenance schedule and taking care of things as they come instead of letting things go until they're so bad that a minor issue becomes a catastrophic failure. And a lot of those types of issues give warnings long ahead of the time of explosion if people would take the effort to keep an eye open for said warnings.



buzzoven said:


> You call this ugly!?


DEAR GOD! Burn it! Burn it with FIRE!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Al Bundy rolling over the speedometer to 1,000,000 miles.








Didn't that car last 15 seasons?
*


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Al Bundy rolling over the speedometer to 1,000,000 miles.
> View attachment 259527
> 
> Didn't that car last 15 seasons?*


That car was my FAVORITE character in the whole show


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Need I say whom was mine.


LMAO, my husband said the SAME thing!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Check out the Nissan Rogue. I'm on my third one. First two were leases, this one I've bought. Absolutely love the Rogue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I have 1 frankenphone and 1 phone I borrowed while working on frankenphone. Frankenphone is somewhat shy of an entire phone since I damaged the front facing camera and ear speaker connector.
> 
> You could say I have _less than one_ phone.
> View attachment 259521
> View attachment 259522


lol

I have an iPhone X. 
The other phone is an iPhone 7 from my other job. 
It comes with me so I can use it for music while pax are in the car and this forum while I'm driving to pickup


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

buzzoven said:


> You call this ugly!?
> 
> View attachment 259524


Finally a Prius that won't bottom out.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Some good points deserve replies.

You pay a pro for his opinion s and judgement. Why ask if you're not going to listen? 

I did explore various repair options and consult several pros. At least two had no reason to fib. All agreed that replacing the car was the way to go.

I've dealt With this dealer in the past. He's proven himself to me - far more so than some anonymous chairborne commando.

I'm looking at econoboxes because my current one has worked well for Uber. Also, smaller is cheaper.

And chances are Uber would declare my car "too old" next year.

Oddly enough my insurance drops. $6/no if I but the Yaris iA and increases $25/no if I but the Honda Fit.

I was also stunned to see a Chevy on the Consumer's Union approved list.

Maintenance and use are the great unknowns for used cars. That guy who drove like a maniac last week might have supplied the dealer with the creampuff on the lot. There's no way to tell. For all you know the car had it's only oil change five minutes before you arrived - and 100K after leaving the factory.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I did explore various repair options and consult several pros. At least two had no reason to fib. All agreed that replacing the car was the way to go.


How were you able to do all of this in such little time?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Some good points deserve replies.
> 
> You pay a pro for his opinion s and judgement. Why ask if you're not going to listen?
> 
> ...


Karen, honestly....don't buy the Note or espically Yaris.....I know it might sound good price wise, but Yaris is super tiny, trunk space and leg room for pax (you better hope it's not two people going to the airport) The Versa Note inside is better for leg room, but your really giving up the trunk space on both. You be way better off getting the Versa sedan for ridesharing.

I'm telling you, your going to feel creeped out driving 2 passengers sitting in the rear seat and you can feel them breathing on the back of your ear lobes from being so close.

The Note (this is based on brand new) is like 3 grand more than the standard Versa sedan with way more trunk space. Yaris sedan is about the same price as Yaris sub compact......I'm telling you, stick with the sedans (usually cheaper and more trunk and leg room) and not the hatch backs.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?


I've had Hondas and Toyotas that have gone well into 6 figures on the odometer (and I ain't counting 1/10s).

In college, I had a '77 Toyota Corolla that got up to just over 200k miles. I sold it because the interior looked like a college kid's and I was no longer in college. I replaced that car with a new Honda Accord that took me for 150K miles. Sold the Honda because I was moving to Texas and the Honda had no A/C and needed a new clutch.

Those cars were from back in the day when cars were not built to last as long today's. Also most cars' odometers only went up to 99,999 and then to zero.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Karen Stein if you need a ride in just let me know but your buying the coffee


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Some good points deserve replies.
> You pay a pro for his opinion s and judgement. Why ask if you're not going to listen?
> I did explore various repair options and consult several pros. At least two had no reason to fib. All agreed that replacing the car was the way to go.
> I've dealt With this dealer in the past. He's proven himself to me - far more so than some anonymous chairborne commando.
> ...


Rule #1: If a mechanic speaks money and balances with you, he's probably lying.
How do I know: Easy, I was one. I didn't lie. I didn't hang cars and owners. But if I could smell a worth-while upsell that could make a tech more money, and would benefit the owner, I'd sell it like it was no one's business.
Rule #2: If a salesman's mouth is moving, he's probably lying.
How do I know: Well, you don't get far in the car industry without being on both sides of the door. I did sales, and maintenance. Sometimes I've done both at the same time. You don't sell, you don't get paid.
Rule #3: Smallest is not always cheaper.
How do I know: I've worked on the bloody things. Over time repairs on some cars, just naturally cost more than others, regardless of size. I've done Suburban brakes for 150 an axle. And then on the same day got a GRAVY payday on a Spectra in for the same. Because of issues, specialty tools, and increased labor time, the SAME job cost the Spectra owner over 100 bucks more. Just one example of many that I could easily rattle off. Smaller cars are also more susceptible to damage to tires and rims and undercarriage area due to sitting lower to the ground.
Rule #4: Past maintenance on cars is very easy to track if the right questions are asked.
How do I know: I used to sell used cars. Car savvy people would be smart enough to ask: Does this car come with a paper trail? Meaning: Is this car being tracked for past ownership and maintenance? If you look hard enough, you can find used cars with a paper trail of all prior maintenance.

Most technicians and auto sales people will be able to smell inexperience or nerves or uncertainty. And they're suave. They'll sell you on what they'll get their biggest profit margin will come from. Because you place your trust in them, you'll buy their word for it. You'll end up in something that you're not happy with. Or that will cost you in the bigger picture.

Do yourself a favor. Do your own research. Take what we say into account. Some of us know the industry as a whole. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> How did you take that photo


obviously, it was a selfie ... sheesh ...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

One of the joys of putting 300K on your car is that you've had about forty opportunities to have your oil changed. That's a good chance to learn what sort of business they're running.

Add to that the various flat tires and minor repairs and you've got a decent data base.

I've been to every dealer for my car within 200 miles. I've been to dozens of tire shops ( construction sites = flats).

If nothing else, I know which shops are smart enough to realize I offer repeat business. Alas, some weren't that smart and tried to gold plate things.

The result is that when I stop by my regular places I get their full, prompt attention. They already know I'm a serious customer and not some "tire kicker." So it was no challenge to get four distinct opunions in the same day.

Ditto with my bank visit. I was out of there in minutes, assured I had a loan if I wanted and familiar with the process.

Tomorrow I visit the dealers who made today's cut. Any silliness and I just go dwn the road t my next "pre-qualified" vendor.

Consumer Reports a great resource. Did you know that the Yaris iA has NOTHING in common with the Yaris? (It's not even made by Toyota). Or that the Camry iM is not a Camry?

How do I learn this so fast? Thank Steve Jobs and Bill Gates.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Karen Stein


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> The result is that when I stop by my regular places I get their full, prompt attention. They already know I'm a serious customer and not some "tire kicker." So it was no challenge to get four distinct opunions in the same day.


Did you drive the vehicle with a blown head gasket to four different places? Did they scan the car with an obd2 scanner? What codes did it give? Did the car run differently or make any unusual sounds? Please describe in detail.


----------



## Dbo (Sep 15, 2018)

That sucks but 300k is quite a lot for most cars. I’m over 150k now and I can only hope I make to to 300k before someting expensive breaks


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lots of cars are lasting longer now.

But Toyota is still the champion for that. I put 276,000 on a Celica, and 170k on its replacement.

Honda may be a close second. I'll let you know in a few years.

C


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought a Yaris iA last October as a college graduation gift for one of my daughters.

It is made by Mazda, in other countries it is sold as a Mazda 2, It was called a Scion iA until Toyota dumped the Scion moniker.

(she loves the car)

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-Toyota-Yaris-iA-Saint-Louis-d2566_L18889#listing=214391054

Or a Scion iM (now called Corolla iM)

https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...d=true&filtersModified=true#listing=215401629


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


Is this a Japanese car ??

Lots of dealers now give lifetime on the motor and tran for 3k extra. 
300,000 should be easy on new vehicles 
If it is a used vehicle with multiple owners, then you might have issue with 
Tran and motor. 
just make sure you have a light foot= long life for your car.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

You should buy a hyundai genesis limited & drive uber black & lyft premium.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> Lots of dealers now give lifetime on the motor and tran for 3k extra.


I've never seen this before, lifetime warranty on a motor and transmission? Can I get the # of the dealership that offers this? Do they void the warranty if you use it for ridesharing?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I've never seen this before, lifetime warranty on a motor and transmission? Can I get the # of the dealership that offers this? Do they void the warranty if you use it for ridesharing?


Dodge Ram trucks ...knew somebody
Who had a courier business , he took that 3k option and worked out great . He did not tell them that he is a courier.
Dealer might even split the cost in half.
They know most people will trade in at 100k, so it is free 3k for them.
Ask your dealer , for 3k extra they will give you that .
Do not mention anything about rideshare.., just say it is personal vehicle ,



Bbonez said:


> I've never seen this before, lifetime warranty on a motor and transmission? Can I get the # of the dealership that offers this? Do they void the warranty if you use it for ridesharing?


Just google lifetime warranty on tran and motor/ and put Toyota / Nissan/ dodge... some dealers will also put tires into the deal... obviously you have to rotate and balance every 6/8k...
Also ask for 1-2 year free oil
Change, if it is a new vehicle.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> Dodge Ram trucks ...knew somebody


Dodge hasn't made Ram since 2011.



mbd said:


> some dealers will also put tires into the deal...


Now I know your messing with me, lifetime warranty on tires?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

A failed head gasket is not the end of the world. Even many backyard mechanics can replace them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> A failed head gasket is not the end of the world. Even many backyard mechanics can replace them.


If the head is warped ... it's not a back yard job.
And, if it has 300k ... is it worth it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If the head is warped ... it's not a back yard job.
> And, if it has 300k ... is it worth it.


That's true. Or if the block is cracked but we don't have enough info given in this thread.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?
> 
> ...


I put 650,000 miles on my first car. 1994 Honda Accord Couple Lx. Treated it rough and it kept on going. Maintaint the car, don't replace parts with the cheapest parts, and don't drive like an asshat and the car will run for a long time.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


How much did they say the repair was? Take it somewhere else dealers charge twice or more what a regular mechanic would.

What year is the car. If it's getting broken in I assume they told you the repair would cost $10,000. 

One reason not to do a major repair on a car with 300K miles is that a month later the transmission will go and you need to spend another $2K to fix it and then what else is due to go wrong.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, my husband said the SAME thing!


Just like all my favorite things in life they seem to just vanish.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Dodge hasn't made Ram since 2011.
> 
> What you talking about ??? Dodge Ram trucks ??2019 starts at &31000
> Tires usually have warrant for 50,000
> ...


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

I still own the first brand new car I ever bought, it's our beater, it has 275k on it. It's a Toyota. It's what they do. The only thing we've ever replaced on it besides consumable parts is a thermostat. And given it's only been driven in Southern AZ, that's forgiveable.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Dodge hasn't made Ram since 2011.
> 
> Now I know your messing with me, lifetime warranty on tires?


Dodge Ram 2019 goes for $32,000


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Dodge was bought out, new owners separated Dodge & Ram. You can buy a 2019 Ram truck but not a 2019 Dodge Ram. 

3k for a lifetime warranty on engine, transmission, & tires is crazy and does not exist. Can you imagine how much that would cost, in 20, 30, 40 years the price of one tire might be 3k.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I junked a trunk with a cracked engine and the yard came to get it with a tow truck, and then said because of our covered parking he couldn't get the truck on his bed.
> 
> And I was like "Why don't you just drive it up there?"
> 
> ...


LOL dat sucks.



Danny3xd said:


> I'd suggest a Prius even if not an Uber Lyft driver. The only down side is the are so dang ugly. Other than that, they last 4 or 500K miles, high consumer satisfaction. And folks trade em in thinking they are like normal cars and not as long lived as they are.
> 
> Uber made me get a new one as my 2008 aged out. My 2010 gets less MPG (only 45, shessh) But, and I learned this after, don't get a 2010/11.
> 
> ...


I would reccomed the Camry over the Prius. From my experience renting them the Prius is just smaller and it's a struggle to get 4 people in compared to the Camry.

Mears taxi/yellow cab Orlando/checker cab at WDW (same company) runs Camry's, Siennas and Ford Transit vans.

they buy them used from rental companies and put about 400,000 miles more on them. It's rare that they cant keep them on the road to close to 500,000 miles. (baring catastrophic accidents)

All the Camyrs i've driven this year are 250,000+ miles. (but i'm a part timer so i get the "clunkers".

*properly maintained* the Camry hybrids get good fuel economy even at high mileage. I'm rarely under half a tank of gas left in 12 hours of constant taxi driving.

The biggest repair expense beyond regular maintenance are the hybrid batteries. The cab company manages to Frankenstein old batteries together to refurbish them but that won't be an option for the average uber driver.

I've found the room where the rip apart the packs and swap bad cells for good cells... one tech tinkering with the thing can usually take 5 bad battery packs and tear them all apart and 10-12 hours later come out with 3 1/2-4 "goodish" battery packs.



Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I hit the streets running. One trip after another. Perfect timing - just before I'd drop off I'd get another trip. I had a decent trip to the airport when IT happened.
> 
> IT happened as three lights on my dash lit. 'check engine' plus two others. I drop off my fare and off to the dealer I go.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Karen, you made great money so you should have $10 or 15,000 in your "work" account to put down on a new car, Afterall what's left over in your mileage deduction (compared to your actual expenses) from the last few years should be at least 20,00 or 30,000... More than enough to buy a new car.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I would reccomed the Camry over the Prius. From my experience renting them the Prius is just smaller and it's a struggle to get 4 people in compared to the Camry.


I traded a Prius in for what I currently drive. A Prius fuel economy is highly dependent on how you drive. You really have to learn to drive them and for the miles you put on, the batteries are only warrantied for 100k miles ... I can't see how it would be a better option than a Camry for rideshare unless you got a Prius for a really screaming deal. The lack of headspace in the Prius sucks. They are more roomy in the legs than you'd imagine if you have never been in one but they are so short.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

VW Golf has a refrigerated glove compartment - ideal for keeping the day’s fresh baked cookies in. Great way to serve the community and earn those coveted badges.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't have 2 phones?


I don't understand the need for two phones.

*<=====* Confused


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Hybrid batteries can be fixed. I had a V6 Honda Hybrid, father-in-laws, battery went out. Dealership wanted $2500, found a guy that rebuilds the battery for $600, drove it to dealership and traded it in no problems. The prius battery is down to $400 to have repaired as there are so many of them on the road. The battery consists of cells, think d size batteries, in tubes. They test the cells and replace the bad ones and you are back on the road in and out for $400. Just go buy a used Prius, 2010 and newer is the larger 1.8 liter engine and a great car for any high mileage occupation. 50 mpg is a realistic number, maintenance is synthetic oil and tire rotation every 10,000 miles, spark plugs at 110k miles, check cabin and air filters every 25k or so. I run the car all day even when waiting, with the AC on. The hybrid battery will run the ac and only turn on the engine to charge the battery up enough to run the ac. I paid $10,900 for my 2010 Prius in June, it had 15,900 mileage and all receipts and purchase agreement. It now has 42,000 miles and just had a 3rd oil change, no other maintenance has been needed. With my mileage, I believe I can drive to 90k miles with maybe $3k in depreciation for 65,000 miles driven. It is going to be hard to part with, as I know how it was driven, previous owner is a 97 year old woman that obviously didn't drive it much. Besides playing bumper cars with the front and rear bumpers, it drives like new.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Why not a used European Car? Great mileage, will go 250K easy if well maintained.










or how about an Audi?










A bit more expensive.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Hybrid batteries can be fixed.


Good info, I didn't know this, thank you. I sold mine with like idk 120k miles or so on it. Never had any problem with it other than having to fold my 6'4" spouse into a small packet to transport him ... 

Wanted to add, for anyone considering a Prius, you will never have to do brakes on one if you drive it correctly. So there's that.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I wanted to make a slight hijack of this thread since there are so few eyes looking the Vehicles forum. Take a look please: https://uberpeople.net/threads/prius-vs-fusion-hybrid-vs.284376/



Texie Driver said:


> Good info, I didn't know this, thank you. I sold mine with like idk 120k miles or so on it. Never had any problem with it other than having to fold my 6'4" spouse into a small packet to transport him ...
> 
> Wanted to add, for anyone considering a Prius, you will never have to do brakes on one if you drive it correctly. So there's that.


I wouldn't say never, but the brakes are definitely good for over 100K miles.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Hybrid batteries can be fixed. I had a V6 Honda Hybrid, father-in-laws, battery went out. Dealership wanted $2500, found a guy that rebuilds the battery for $600, drove it to dealership and traded it in no problems. The prius battery is down to $400 to have repaired as there are so many of them on the road. The battery consists of cells, think d size batteries, in tubes. They test the cells and replace the bad ones and you are back on the road in and out for $400. Just go buy a used Prius, 2010 and newer is the larger 1.8 liter engine and a great car for any high mileage occupation. 50 mpg is a realistic number, maintenance is synthetic oil and tire rotation every 10,000 miles, spark plugs at 110k miles, check cabin and air filters every 25k or so. I run the car all day even when waiting, with the AC on. The hybrid battery will run the ac and only turn on the engine to charge the battery up enough to run the ac. I paid $10,900 for my 2010 Prius in June, it had 15,900 mileage and all receipts and purchase agreement. It now has 42,000 miles and just had a 3rd oil change, no other maintenance has been needed. With my mileage, I believe I can drive to 90k miles with maybe $3k in depreciation for 65,000 miles driven. It is going to be hard to part with, as I know how it was driven, previous owner is a 97 year old woman that obviously didn't drive it much. Besides playing bumper cars with the front and rear bumpers, it drives like new.


Yes, cabin filters can result in a battery being reported as bad. When its just over heating due to a filter being clogged. The dealers will hapily swap your battery when an $11 filter is clogged with dog hair.

LoL, found out the hard way!


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Yes, cabin filters can result in a battery being reported as bad. When its just over heating due to a filter being clogged. The dealers will hapily swap your battery when an $11 filter is clogged with dog hair.
> 
> LoL, found out the hard way!


I had to replace my cabin filter on it about once a month. Well, my husband did it for me because I was always afraid I'd break the glove box. But, it's dusty here in the Valley of the Sunburn. It's relatively easy to do, don't get them from the dealership or the oil change place they rob you.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I don't understand the need for two phones.
> 
> *<=====* Confused


Don't know about others, Foz. But I use a second as books on tape player/podcast player and as a back up for miles. Not at all needed, but makes entertaining myself easier. I think many folks have a biz phone and one for personal use.

My second is not connected to a network other than my primary cell phone. (to download books & podcasts)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I don't understand the need for two phones.
> 
> *<=====* Confused


I keep a second phone charged (pre-paid phone with a very small number of minutes) and taped to my prosthetic leg.

It's an emergency backup if i end up rolling over and can't find my/reach my phone, or I get carjacked and don't want to get into a gun fight.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't know. I use my phone as a hotspot for my tablet and to stream Pandora. (Bluetooth connection to car) Uber and Lyft are run via wifi on my tablet. I've never really had a need for anything else.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Hybrid batteries can be fixed. I had a V6 Honda Hybrid, father-in-laws, battery went out. Dealership wanted $2500, found a guy that rebuilds the battery for $600, drove it to dealership and traded it in no problems. The prius battery is down to $400 to have repaired as there are so many of them on the road. The battery consists of cells, think d size batteries, in tubes. They test the cells and replace the bad ones and you are back on the road in and out for $400. Just go buy a used Prius, 2010 and newer is the larger 1.8 liter engine and a great car for any high mileage occupation. 50 mpg is a realistic number, maintenance is synthetic oil and tire rotation every 10,000 miles, spark plugs at 110k miles, check cabin and air filters every 25k or so. I run the car all day even when waiting, with the AC on. The hybrid battery will run the ac and only turn on the engine to charge the battery up enough to run the ac. I paid $10,900 for my 2010 Prius in June, it had 15,900 mileage and all receipts and purchase agreement. It now has 42,000 miles and just had a 3rd oil change, no other maintenance has been needed. With my mileage, I believe I can drive to 90k miles with maybe $3k in depreciation for 65,000 miles driven. It is going to be hard to part with, as I know how it was driven, previous owner is a 97 year old woman that obviously didn't drive it much. Besides playing bumper cars with the front and rear bumpers, it drives like new.


Hyundai Ioniq batteries have lifetime warranties (if u buy it new ) & 100k on powertrain. Still some good deals with 5 yrs 0% on 2018s, esp if u buy a blue one, and an extra $500 off if your current car is a Hyundai. Dual clutch takes some learning but no CVT rubber band, spacious enough in front, not so much in back but who cares about pax. 46/52 mpg, normal gearshift & speedo and u can't see sod all out the back window which gives u one less thing to think about. BUT, nowhere for Uber OP to put his freshly daily baked cookies - so no coveted badges 
As with any new car u do all haggling by email with at least 10 dealers in your area, and u don't go near one till you've got the exact car with VIN & price including all PIOs & dealer fees in an email. 
And yes, I know, no-one who can do arithmetic does Uber in new car.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I don't know. I use my phone as a hotspot for my tablet and to stream Pandora. (Bluetooth connection to car) Uber and Lyft are run via wifi on my tablet. I've never really had a need for anything else.


Ah. Same thing. Just using a phone as your tablet.

I actually wanna switch to using a tablet. Phone was just there.

A lot of people prefer the Camry over the Prius. I'll admit, it is a far better looking car. But I like the firmer ride and think the higher mileage makes it a better choice for our kind of work.

But a great many people do prefer the Camry. I've had 3 and they are great cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> I had to replace my cabin filter on it about once a month. Well, my husband did it for me because I was always afraid I'd break the glove box. But, it's dusty here in.
> Ford Escape Hybrid has seperate Cabin Filter & Battery filter.
> Dealer wants over $2,500.00 for battery coolant system.
> A better battery coolant system can be installed by owner for $250.00.
> ...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you guys freaking serious????
> 
> How in the hell do you get a car to 300k miles?
> 
> ...


Let's see....Maybe regular maintenance and repairs......Instead of letting it die a slow death.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

If you can find one in your market, I would consider a plug-in hybrid (PHEV) or if you have your own garage/house, a full-on EV. At the very least I would touch not a standard ICE (gas-only) car, with all the options available out there.
Upsides include
- Future-proof against gasoline price spikes. Pretending that gas is going to be under $5 a gallon forever is as blissful as it is naive. 
- A vehicle with regenerative braking, including all EVs, PHEVs, hybrids and hydrogen cars (for Europe) typically saves your braking system and this means no more worrying about turning rotors, new pads or other brake repair/maintenance costs. For example, most Chevy Volt owners have been told at their 50,000 mile inspections that they still have 80% or more of the pad remaining, this is because regenerative braking absorbs most of the energy required to slow the car down.
- For hybrids and Plug-in Hybrids made after 2016 - the drivetrain technology has radically improved, such that the onboard gasoline engines are essentially maintenance free since the RPMs are computer controlled and not dependent on the driver's pressure on the accelerator. Tune ups, spark plug/injector replacements, valve jobs and such are rare. Oil changes about every 20,000-30,000 miles is normal. 
- Other maintenance costs such as tires and wiper blades will be no different than an antique internal combustion vehicle, however.
- Many EV drivers have observed in recent years that driving in "EV mode" (if the vehicle has this) radically reduces driver fatigue and is generally more fun to drive. 
- If you can find an EV or PHEV and have the means to charge it at home, you are ahead of the game. Get a good laugh at Civic drivers bragging about 40 mpg when you can hit much higher values than that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I'd suggest a Prius even if not an Uber Lyft driver. The only down side is the are so dang ugly. Other than that, they last 4 or 500K miles, high consumer satisfaction. And folks trade em in thinking they are like normal cars and not as long lived as they are.
> 
> Uber made me get a new one as my 2008 aged out. My 2010 gets less MPG (only 45, shessh) But, and I learned this after, don't get a 2010/11.
> 
> ...


_Quote: "...don't get a 2010/11. [prius]"_
Why do you say that?

_Quote: "...But love the ugly buggers.."_
Its the new ones that are ugly.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _Quote: "...don't get a 2010/11. [prius]"_
> Why do you say that?
> 
> _Quote: "...But love the ugly buggers.."_
> Its the new ones that are ugly.


Problem with egr causes an oil burning problem. Nothing major but is a slight added expense & annoyance. Not found in earlier models and fixed in later.

I'm not fond of the looks of any of them. But do really like the Prius and have no plans on purchasing another kind of car.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Dodge was bought out, new owners separated Dodge & Ram. You can buy a 2019 Ram truck but not a 2019 Dodge Ram.
> 
> 3k for a lifetime warranty on engine, transmission, & tires is crazy and does not exist. Can you imagine how much that would cost, in 20, 30, 40 years the price of one tire might be 3k.


Dealers know that majority of the people trade in before 100k... so they are not losing money ...it is free money for them. Those motors last well over 300,000...
If you drive 100k, they only have to replace 1 set of tires at 50 or 60k.. .You are paying interest on that 3k extra also

so basically you are paying 3000 plus for 1 set of tires, which dealers get it for cheap. You don't rotate or balance, warranty void.
Nobody drives a car for 30 or 40 years


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> One of the joys of putting 300K on your car is that you've had about forty opportunities to have your oil changed. That's a good chance to learn what sort of business they're running.
> Add to that the various flat tires and minor repairs and you've got a decent data base.
> I've been to every dealer for my car within 200 miles. I've been to dozens of tire shops ( construction sites = flats).
> If nothing else, I know which shops are smart enough to realize I offer repeat business. Alas, some weren't that smart and tried to gold plate things.
> ...


Lol, you're adorable.
One of the joys of putting 300K+ on MANY cars, and of working in shops all over America, is that I don't only know about the establishments and get the in-scoop of reps through other professionals ALSO in MY FIELD, but I got to know the INDUSTRY and all of its infinite ugliness. And, of course, the ability to save a crap-ton of money by not having to rely on those people.
When you walk through the door, the only thing the people chilling at the desks see are the pretty little dollar signs that the nice young lady in going to bring them.
If I insulted you with my warnings about how this stuff works on the inside, I'm sorry. You'll do what you want anyway. Because Jobs and Gates know everything.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> Dealers know that majority of the people trade in before 100k... so they are not losing money ...it is free money for them. Those motors last well over 300,000...
> If you drive 100k, they only have to replace 1 set of tires at 50 or 60k.. .You are paying interest on that 3k extra also
> 
> so basically you are paying 3000 plus for 1 set of tires, which dealers get it for cheap. You don't rotate or balance, warranty void.
> Nobody drives a car for 30 or 40 years


Some people keep their cars over 40 years, my grandmother still has her 1951 Ford. The reason most people dont keep their cars over 100k miles is because they start to worry about repair costs. If there was a such thing as lifetime warranty on the engine, transmission, and tires you would see a lot of ppl keep their cars forever. The warranty providers would file bankruptcy. Please look up some facts before making up stuff and posting it.

If you pay cash for the car you dont pay interest on the 3k. Even if you do finance the car, the dealership doesn't get the interest the bank does.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cape67 said:


> if you have your own garage/house, a full-on EV


You're concerned about gasoline price spikes, but not the potential for electricity price spikes. Just keep in mind that road taxes are getting paid by those ICEs that you don't like.

As electric powered vehicles become more common, they're going to get asked to pick up their fair share of road maintenance costs.

It's going to happen. Up until now, electric cars have been getting a free ride. (So to speak.)

C


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Karen Stein if you need a ride in just let me know but your buying the coffee


That should be convenient for both of you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Driving something that isn't killing the planet? The very idea makes me nauseous! lol
But at the end of the day, I know I can do a cross country run from one side of the country to the other without having to be concerned about if there's somewhere I can plug my car in with a few stops. Electric cars won't be able to run from the costs of taxes forever. And soon they'll be the equivalent of the Teslas being Cali's version of the Honda, only everywhere.
I'll just drive what makes me happy, what goes fast, and what sucks the life out of the environment.
If these cute little toys are what makes YOU happy, all the power to ya! Enjoy them.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> People don't realize many of these cars are not built to be driven 12 hours a day 7 days a week


What's 12/7 got to do with it? Karen had 300K miles on her/his car, that's why the mechanical issues. All 12/7 does is get you to 300K faster.

It's a machine. It doesn't get tired so you let it rest, or wear out prematurely because someone puts 200-300 miles a day on it, as long as maintenance is done.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

In retrospect, I live and die by the phrase: The mechanic will always have a job, because the engineer did his job high and everything will always need to be fixed because human is human.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> What's 12/7 got to do with it? Karen had 300K miles on her/his car, that's why the mechanical issues. All 12/7 does is get you to 300K faster.
> 
> It's a machine. It doesn't get tired so you let it rest, or wear out prematurely because someone puts 200-300 miles a day on it, as long as maintenance is done.


A machine you use to one hour a day commute will last longer than one that you driver to make 70 cents a mile plus unpaid miles.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

You will not go wrong with a Corolla. Find one with just over 100k, then drive it until somewhere between 200-300k, rinse & repeat. It works for me. I find fleet cars that have been "trashed". Fleet cars are usually taken care of mechanically. I clean them up real good and make minor repairs. They then go for a long time after just a little TLC.

Know your car and trust your instincts, not what someone says how long your car will last.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> A machine you use to one hour a day commute will last longer than one that you driver to make 70 cents a mile plus unpaid miles.


All things being equal regarding maintenance and upkeep of a car, 200 miles per week commute = 200 miles per day rideshare. The differences are how long it takes on a calendar to get to the end of the life of a component or the entire car and how often service intervals/repairs are needed.

Or, another way to consider it: with rideshare, a car may hit 200K miles in 3 years while a commute-only car may take 12-15 years. Sure, on a calendar, the commute car lasted longer but by the measurement of mileage, they were equal.

200K=200K either way.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> All things being equal regarding maintenance and upkeep of a car, 200 miles per week commute = 200 miles per day rideshare. The differences are how long it takes on a calendar to get to the end of the life of a component or the entire car and how often service intervals/repairs are needed.
> 
> Or, another way to consider it: with rideshare, a car may hit 200K miles in 3 years while a commute-only car may take 12-15 years. Sure, on a calendar, the commute car lasted longer but by the measurement of mileage, they were equal.
> 
> 200K=200K either way.


 but a 200K mile car that lasted you 15 years cost you $1000 a year. A 200K mile car that lasts 2 years cost you $7,500 a year.

Also when you are running a car for 8 hours a day you have a hot engine with AC or heat on for that time in slow city traffic usually. When you commute you drive it sits there and you go home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I keep a second phone charged (pre-paid phone with a very small number of minutes) and taped to my prosthetic leg.
> 
> It's an emergency backup if i end up rolling over and can't find my/reach my phone, or I get carjacked and don't want to get into a gun fight.


prosthetic leg.
hmph.
I'm gunna have to get one of those.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thought you were gonna ask who his leg was calling....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Thought you were gonna ask who his leg was calling....


Seriously, I could have a leg designed that is like a Swiss Army knife.
Rape whistle, smart phone, a packet of condoms, a 12 guage pump shotgun, a letter opener, a k-bar knife, some wet wipes, and a couple of MRE's. 
Good to go.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Man, I worked hard on that post.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lets do that! I have a machine shop and make moped cars and motorized bicycles. We could do some thing really cool!

For the folks arguing about cars and car cost/miles etc. A car or any complex machine lasts much longer if it's used more. Sitting is the worst thing for a car. Low mileage (old and sitting) is as damaging as high mileage. Its better to run it every day rather than drive it once a month.

An object in motion tends to stay in motion sorta deal in a lucubrated vs parts seizing and adhering to each other sort of deal.

It's why cab companies get such great longevity. The cars are well maintained and function day in and day out.

Karen, how are ya? and whats going on? any updates?



Over/Uber said:


> What's 12/7 got to do with it? Karen had 300K miles on her/his car, that's why the mechanical issues. All 12/7 does is get you to 300K faster.
> 
> It's a machine. It doesn't get tired so you let it rest, or wear out prematurely because someone puts 200-300 miles a day on it, as long as maintenance is done.


I agree OU and your right. Some thing like a car will last longer bringing it to 300K miles in a year as opposed to running it to 300K over 10 years. Well, will get to that mark with less problems.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Lolwut&#8230;?
> I've never had a car that lasted LESS than 250k. Most of my cars average 350k before I get tired of putting money into them. Then I fix them up one last time, make it a practically new car, and then either sell it or donate it to the purple heart foundation. They're thrilled to get the cars. And I keep in touch with them and often take the cars BACK to do free repairs on them (because vets).
> I regularly have up to 5 or 6 cars under ownership at a time (I have a problem. I'm a car hoarder.) But only ONE Uber mobile at a time (because one is too many to my brain at times)
> Most of the cars I own at any time, where built PRIOR to 1990. They hold up like tanks. Had an old Ranger that I kept for 450k. Never needed a major repair (replaced the starter once, and the alt once, battery twice, had the truck for 10 years. It was an 87. Was one of my first at 16. Cost me $500 bucks. Almost 300k of those miles were mine.
> ...


Lets see, my mother has a v8 '72 Nova that she has flipped the odometer on. Its a manual transmission. I learned to drive on it in the 90's.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Continue:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-new-car.284521/


----------

